# TALLOWA DAM - Kangaroo Valley 29/Feb -1/March



## phantom (Oct 16, 2006)

Tallow dams is full and over flowing. A group of friends are heading up the dam for the weekend, Sat - Monday.

I am hoping to go earlier, Thursday or Friday. We use sea kayaks, so transport of camping gear is easy.

I would like get lots of fishing in. If any one has fished the dam or similar environs, I would appreciate any hints on gear, location, techniques that might help me catch few good fish.

Launch from dam wall - paddle\fish\play approx 14 KM to campsite - below Fossickers Flat - See attached Google earth view of trip. 
The group aren't Kayak fishers, but their still OK - actually great group who always manage to have lots of fun.
Lots of relaxing, exploring the river, try some gold panning, lilo down the river and rapids.
The main group will meet at the Hampton bridge cafe, around 8:30, Sat morning.

All are welcome, please let me know if you are interested and I can forward more details.

Kind Regards,
Phantom (Eric)

P.S My trip to Honeymoon Bay (16-18 Feb) was great. Two Snapper the biggest was 61 cm - 2.7 kg. Makes it all worth while, I let out a real scream of delight. My poor Rapala (CD7) has some really nasty bites.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Phantom,
The last time I was down that way was November last year, the water level was down and we ended up having to portage the kayaks the last 200 or so metres to get to fossikers flat.
I managed to catch a Carp with a celta spinner... didn't have a sounder on my Hobie sport so wasn't able to sound out all the fish.
A great place to go for a kayak and a camp.
I'm hoping to arrange another trip there and this time hopefully get into some of the Bass.
Some friends actually just troll lures along as they paddle up the river and usually catch a fish or two.


----------



## phantom (Oct 16, 2006)

This is great country.

Eric


----------



## feel the sting (Aug 8, 2006)

Phantom

I've fished tallowa dam for the last 10 years, always managed good numbers of bass. The best time to fish is early and late and using hard bodied cicada imitation lures. Casting up into the timber along the banks. And you can't retrieve slow enough. There is a few other pieces to the puzzle but i can't give everything.

Best of luck

The sting


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Fished there once. Was my first time bass fishing and first time in a yak.

My only addition to the stings tips would be to pepper the inside banks of bends during the day.


----------

